# Need to season cedar for a tupperdor?



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm planning on throwing some Spanish cedar pen blanks (or strips from an old cigar box) into my tupperdor to help regulate the humidity a bit more when I open and close it to organize, add new cigars, etc. Is there any need to season these like you have to do for wood humidors, or can I just throw them in and let them acclimate to the environment on their own? Using two Boveda 65 packs for humidification.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

If they are just cedar strips, you are fine, just toss them in, just not a whole bundle of them. If they are the planks say 1/8 or thicker, IMHO I would season it.


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Gotcha. Does not seasoning the thinker stuff just result in the wood pulling to much moisture from the air?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

dbach11 said:


> Gotcha. Does not seasoning the thinker stuff just result in the wood pulling to much moisture from the air?


Cedar wants to be balanced in moisture to match the surrounding RH and it will absorb RH until that balance is met. If you don't season the thicker planks and they are too dry they will just absorb the RH that your bovedas put off and pull the moisture out of your cigars(unlike moisture, once the oils in your cigars dry out, you do not get them back). By seasoning it you will add moisture to the planks and it will lessen or eliminate that effect.


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the help! Trial and error can be a bit to expensive in this hobby...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

good answers by elco69, could't say it any better.


----------



## BigTonySicily (Mar 6, 2015)

dbach11 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the help! Trial and error can be a bit to expensive in this hobby...


Any kind of cedar in tupperdor will stabilize with or without seasoning. It's an airtight system, so putting any kind of cedar in the system unseasoned will help absorb excess humidity.


----------



## dbach11 (Apr 8, 2015)

BigTonySicily said:


> Any kind of cedar in tupperdor will stabilize with or without seasoning. It's an airtight system, so putting any kind of cedar in the system unseasoned will help absorb excess humidity.


Yeah, I ended up throwing a couple boxes in there with some boveda packs, but was stuck at 55%. Wiped down the boxes with some distilled water and boom, stabilized at 65!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

BigTonySicily said:


> Any kind of cedar in tupperdor will stabilize with or without seasoning.


Respectfully, when giving some advice you should put some extra info out there. Like your statement, although correct, it is missing some information for the people who need it. It is true that cedar will stabilize with or without it being seasoned, however, just as dbach11 figured out, for un-seasoned cedar, you will have to keep adding humidity (which seasoning does) until the desire RH is met.

I am in no way trying to flame you, but offering my unsolicited advice for giving advice here on the forums. Sometimes incomplete advice can cause more problems then no advice. If you are not 100%, it is ok to say that here, after all none of are complete experts. We are all here to help each other with this great hobby and IMHO one of life's greatest pleasures.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

dbach11 said:


> Yeah, I ended up throwing a couple boxes in there with some boveda packs, but was stuck at 55%. Wiped down the boxes with some distilled water and boom, stabilized at 65!


Good Job! Glad you figured it out and got it where you want it!


----------

